# Phalaenopsis Liu's Bright Ruby 'Tina' HCC/AOS



## bigleaf (Nov 7, 2014)

Still a favorite. Phalaenopsis Liu's Bright Ruby 'Tina' HCC/AOS


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 7, 2014)

Stunning.


----------



## Carkin (Nov 7, 2014)

Oooooo...very pretty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2014)

Wonderful markings. I love it!


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2014)

Love the stripes and the delicate colors...so harmonious. Is it fragrant? I hope you
have some for sale. Definitely worth having in my collection.


----------



## John M (Nov 8, 2014)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 8, 2014)

really pretty


----------

